
Icy super-Earth exoplanet spotted around nearby Barnard's Star - arto
https://www.space.com/42423-barnards-star-super-earth-exoplanet-discovery.html
======
arto
> The nearest single star to the sun apparently hosts a big, icy planet.

> Astronomers have found strong evidence of a frigid alien world about 3.2
> times more massive than Earth circling Barnard's Star, a dim red dwarf that
> lies just 6 light-years from the sun. Barnard's Star is our sun's nearest
> neighbor, apart from the three-star Alpha Centauri system, which is about
> 4.3 light-years away.

